

Ask HN: Where can I work in Boston tomorrow? - 198d

Taking a weekend trip to Boston starting tomorrow and am planning on working all day Friday to avoid missing a day at work and was wondering if any of the startups in the area would be willing to house a developer for the day or if there were any good spaces to maybe rent a cubicle or something. My backup plan is to just find a coffee shop, but it'd be great to meet some people and make a few connections on the east coast as I do have plans on moving out there some time in the near future.
======
198d
I'll be checking here throughout the day, but can be reached at
john@nineteeneightd.com too.

